# 09 Honda Fit Install



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally had time this past week to begin on the audio install in my 09 Honda Fit Sport.

The gear:









OEM HeadUnit
JBL MS-8
Massive NX5
powering:
2 way active
Dayton Audio RS28F-4 1-1/8" Silk Dome Tweeter
Dayton Audio RS180-4 7" Reference Woofer 4 Ohm
and
Dayton Audio NS310-44 12" Neodymium Low-Profile DVC Subwoofer

for wiring I am using JSC 4 GA all around with Techflex loom and color coded heat shrink

Upgrade all ground cables




































Loomed Power Cable ready to go - the only sensible place to run the power on this car was through the shifter cable pass in the center tunnel. So i have approximately 2' shielded inside Earl's heat wrap as well.










Fuse Holder Bracket made from aluminum




























Completed underhood wiring










Next up, interior wiring and signal taps for the MS-8...


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

Power wire passing through to rear of car


















Tapping signal for input into the MS-8. I used shielded microphone cable. Also tapped aux source for amp turn on (not pictured)


































Mounted MS-8 Display


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

Sound Deadening and modifications to the front doors. Using RAAMat products


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

Finish sound deadening and wiring front doors.














































The speaker baffles look a little rough(my router circle jig wont cut circles this small) but they are very solid. I coated each liberally with a rubber spray coating and bolted on with 4 bolts and lock washers. The woofers are mounted using hurricane nuts and matching hardware.





































Next up is figuring how i want to mount the tweeters and begin construction of the false floor that will house the amp rack and subwoofer enclosure.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I can't imagine you being dissatisfied with this system.

In for progress.


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely looks like a great start.


----------



## zupper (Mar 11, 2012)

jolie


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Just test drove a fit tonight. Yesterday I was searching for installs in Fits, and couldn't find any with pictures...then poof. Looking forward to more.

Jay


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Just test drove a fit tonight. Yesterday I was searching for installs in Fits, and couldn't find any with pictures...then poof. Looking forward to more.
> 
> Jay


You'll love the Fit if you get it, I never kept a single car longer that 2 years before this. Had my Fit almost 4 years now, its so practical, gets good gas mileage, and handles like a go-kart. 

Hope to get some more build time this weekend, but right now I'm truly stumped on how I want to install these huge tweeters.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

There were two things that I didn't care for. I can't fit 32 or 44oz soda cups in the cup holders and the clutch seemed slippery or soft to me. Maybe it's just that I need to get used to driving a stick everyday again.

Jay


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed. 

I've got one of the first 2007 Fit Sports when they came out in the USA.
200k miles on it since I bought it new.
Best little car I have ever owned.
It will be my next audio build after my Suburban install.

Very much enjoying your progress.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing your opinion on the shallow woofer. I was looking at the tire well and it's VERY shallow. Not a ton of room to work with.

Jay


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> Looking forward to seeing your opinion on the shallow woofer. I was looking at the tire well and it's VERY shallow. Not a ton of room to work with.
> 
> Jay


Yeah the tire well is almost not even worth bothering with, but if you notice the entire hatch floor is very low in this car, so there is some room to build up from. 

Since this is my daily I am going to retain the spare and provide easy access to it. I do plan though to utilize the space within the spare's rim though. 

My goal is to create a false floor that raises the hatch floor no more than 4".


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, the thing that is really drawing me to the Fit right now is the RIDICULOUS amount of room there is with the "Magic Seat" folded down. Somehow, I feel like raising the floor would ruin that. It's the only car I'm looking at that my Table Saw will fit in and not touch any other part of the car.

On FitFreak.net I saw a post for Circa40's car, but all the pics are gone there too. 

And Avidetr's thread on here is also missing pics.

I seem to remember one of them building an Image Dynamics onto the side panel in the back.

Off to test drive the Sonic and Fiesta today, and maybe a Kia Rio (which I like the looks of the best, but can't find a manual).

Watching this build, for sure.

Jay


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

Small update from this past weekend. Got around to finishing up all the deadening I plan to do for now.

First up, here is the factory deadening in the rear doors 










That's right, a whopping 2" by 4" rectangle of deadener...

I missed some in progress pics, but who hasn't seen deadener being installed before?





































I plan to run the rear factory speakers off the MS-8 for now.

Hatch and hatch floor deadening:




























That's it for now, hope to start cutting some wood soon...


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally got some time on my day off for Easter to do some more work. 

I completed the front stage, but those pictures are on my camera.

Started work on the hatch area Saturday, sorry for the cell phone pics, its all I had at the time.

- Deciding on the layout









-Extension into the spare tire well. .35 cu ft


















- Total enclosure volume is .75 cu ft. Hatch floor height will only increase by 3". 









- Flush mounting the sub


















- Hurricane nuts installed in the sub mounting flange, wire cup installed.









- Enclosure is done!









- Completed enclosure, with partial amp rack complete.









- Equipment test fit, looking pretty good!









That's it for now, thanks for looking!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I like it. Looks good. Can't wait to hear what you think of the sub.

BTW, I ended up going with the Rio (Auto) EX. So far I really like it.

Jay


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> I like it. Looks good. Can't wait to hear what you think of the sub.
> 
> BTW, I ended up going with the Rio (Auto) EX. So far I really like it.
> 
> Jay


Thanks man! The new RIO is a great looking car, Kia has really got it going on with their designs. Did you go with the Sedan or 5 door?


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Where did you get the ANL fuse block? 
Have been looking for one that is not so flashy. That "fits" with the rest of the engien compartment.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

mount those tweets in the little windows in the front corners of the dash 

i like fits, so far you have been taking your time and doing things right. the only thing i would have changed is that i would have added another pair of speaker wires from back to front in case you decide to upgrade to a 3 way down the road. its never a bad idea because you dont ever want to take all that interior stuff out (like i am about to do for the fifth time)


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

What are you going to do about a spare?
The obvious answer is you won't have one but I thought maybe you might have come up with something creative. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

BakedCookies said:


> Thanks man! The new RIO is a great looking car, Kia has really got it going on with their designs. Did you go with the Sedan or 5 door?


I picked up a white 5 door. I like it alot so far. It doesn't come with a spare, but it does have a fairly large spare tire well I plan to use. I think I'm going to do new wheels/tires/tint first...and collect the parts for the system.
The factory system is awful, tho.

Jay


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i like the style...keep up the good work! curous about that sub...love to hear you rthoughts on it when you are finished.

b


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> What are you going to do about a spare?
> The obvious answer is you won't have one but I thought maybe you might have come up with something creative.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


See my reply below to JayinMI, my goal for retaining a flat floor made keeping the spare impossible with my lack of fiberglass skills.



JayinMI said:


> I picked up a white 5 door. I like it alot so far. It doesn't come with a spare, but it does have a fairly large spare tire well I plan to use. I think I'm going to do new wheels/tires/tint first...and collect the parts for the system.
> The factory system is awful, tho.
> 
> Jay


I think the US Fit is the only version that comes with a spare, everyone else gets a fix-a-flat kit. I finally had to realize that in order to keep my hatch floor as low as possible I would need to lose the spare. It is off centered and would have made it very difficult to fit the amps in if I moved the sub to the center of the spare. I try not to let my tires get in too bad of shape (blow out), so ill keep fix-a-flat on hand...



simplicityinsound said:


> i like the style...keep up the good work! curous about that sub...love to hear you rthoughts on it when you are finished.
> 
> b


Thanks man! That means a lot coming from you. I studied your build threads for months before beginning this. I am not sure I am qualified to review a sub, but I will try to after a few weeks of listening.



GENEXXA said:


> Where did you get the ANL fuse block?
> Have been looking for one that is not so flashy. That "fits" with the rest of the engien compartment.


The fuse holder is this one: Parts Express I took it apart and sprayed everything flat black to match the other engine bay covers.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

req said:


> mount those tweets in the little windows in the front corners of the dash
> 
> i like fits, so far you have been taking your time and doing things right. the only thing i would have changed is that i would have added another pair of speaker wires from back to front in case you decide to upgrade to a 3 way down the road. its never a bad idea because you dont ever want to take all that interior stuff out (like i am about to do for the fifth time)



Hrm, somehow your reply didn't come up in my multi quote. I would love to build some nice pods utilizing the a pillar windows. But for now I am trying out the tweets in some simple pods I made for the kicks. They are cheap enough to replace if I am not pleased with the output. I am hoping the MS-8 can compensate for their location.

I need to go back and run the wires for the rear fill, maybe ill go ahead and run another set for future expansion then. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

On one of the Kia forums I've been looking at, I guess the "fix-a-flat" from the dealer is like $106!!! 

On the upside, if there was no spare, I don't have to retain it. LOL
Think I'll be upgrading to AAA Gold, tho. Just in case.

Jay


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

JayinMI said:


> On one of the Kia forums I've been looking at, I guess the "fix-a-flat" from the dealer is like $106!!!
> 
> On the upside, if there was no spare, I don't have to retain it. LOL
> Think I'll be upgrading to AAA Gold, tho. Just in case.
> ...


Or... you could buy a can of Fix-a-Flat at an auto parts store for less than 10 dollars...

The markups that dealers charge on non-proprietary items that can be purchased at hundreds of other retailers is astounding.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

HondAudio said:


> Or... you could buy a can of Fix-a-Flat at an auto parts store for less than 10 dollars...
> 
> The markups that dealers charge on non-proprietary items that can be purchased at hundreds of other retailers is astounding.


Definitely what I plan to do as well. I figure I'll get a cheap cover for my spare and take it with me on long trips. Which will be rare because we usually drive my wife's CX9 anytime we go anywhere.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Or... you could buy a can of Fix-a-Flat at an auto parts store for less than 10 dollars...
> 
> The markups that dealers charge on non-proprietary items that can be purchased at hundreds of other retailers is astounding.


That was my point! Holy Crap. Like BakedCookies said, I'll have my GF sew me up a nice vinyl cover and buy a cheap spare, and throw it in the car for trips...which are rare anyway.

Jay


----------



## aaron_T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Last summer I thought I would buy a Fit, but a test drive of a Mazda3 5-door changed my mind. I'm looking to do a false floor setup in my 3, and look forward to seeing the rest of your install.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

aaron_T said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures. Last summer I thought I would buy a Fit, but a test drive of a Mazda3 5-door changed my mind. I'm looking to do a false floor setup in my 3, and look forward to seeing the rest of your install.


Thanks! I hope to get some more time for it soon. But I am also out of MDF so I need to make a run to the Home Depot


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i like the style...keep up the good work! curious about that sub...love to hear your thoughts on it when you are finished.
> 
> b


ditto


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

OK, question guys. I was doing some reading in the MS-8 thread and saw where people mention protecting your tweeters with a cap. Is this really necessary? I have played around with a few online calculators but am really not sure what cap to get for my needs.

Any advice?

Oh yeah nothing new on the build, got some more mdf though.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice build! I love your attention to detail. I'm keeping an eye on this build as I am kicking around the idea of picking up a Fit, first gen though. I like the looks of them better; thats the only reason. LOL


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Love it so far, I have the exact same car 09 Sport but mine is Blackberry pearl. I would love to get some diagram data on that fuse holder you made. Oh and if you want to check out my install this is the most updated one.

ALL4SPL's 2009 Honda Fit Sport - SMD Forum

Also, if you don't know yet, Unofficial Honda FIT and Honda Jazz Forum best fit site on the web period! I am on there also as Fit4Spl.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

@All4SPL,

When I was thinking of getting a Fit I spent some time lurking on FitFreaks...you're right. It was the best Fit Forum I could find. hehe

Got the Clazzio seat covers, huh? How do you like them?
Had I gotten the Fit I would have gotten those for sure.

@Cookies,

I like how unassuming your underhood fuse holder is on the bracket it you made and painted black. I may steal that idea. LOL

Jay


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

The Clazzio's are bar none worth their weight in GOLD! They are a super improvement, and I just got new material for the door panels which can be found here, Recaro Door Inserts Honda Fit 2009-2012 09 10 11 12 JDM GE GE8 | eBay

It is the recaro material and available in blue/red/black, I got black. I may start doing the panels today the Clazzio's with this fabric is just a win win combo!


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

ALL4SPL said:


> Love it so far, I have the exact same car 09 Sport but mine is Blackberry pearl. I would love to get some diagram data on that fuse holder you made. Oh and if you want to check out my install this is the most updated one.
> 
> ALL4SPL's 2009 Honda Fit Sport - SMD Forum
> 
> Also, if you don't know yet, Unofficial Honda FIT and Honda Jazz Forum best fit site on the web period! I am on there also as Fit4Spl.


Thanks man, I'll be sure to check out your install. What kind of info do you want on the fuse holder setup?

Yeah, I am on FitFreak, been on there since 2008 IIRC. Don't post much anymore since I put my car back completely stock, but I usually go on there about once a week.



JayinMI said:


> @All4SPL,
> 
> @Cookies,
> 
> ...


Be my guest, I posted a link to the actual fuse holder a page back or so.

I took the day off Friday to hopefully get this thing playing. I've had nothing but rear speakers for a few months now and it's getting old.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

If you could post shots of the fuse holder bracket alone if you have them, I am curious on the design as mine atm is well I hate it cause its just basically an L bracket I bent to work.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

ALL4SPL said:


> If you could post shots of the fuse holder bracket alone if you have them, I am curious on the design as mine atm is well I hate it cause its just basically an L bracket I bent to work.


Only good pic I have of it out the car is this one










I can get you the measurements tomorrow if you would like.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BakedCookies said:


> Only good pic I have of it out the car is this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Details.
It's what makes a good system great.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Yup and I agree Bret, hence why since his idea was so good I wanted to know how it was done. The bracket itself wasn't what I needed more info on, the panel he attached it to was, kinda my fault for not stating that but after looking closely a few times I figured it out. And I mimic'd it on my 09 Fit, granted my wiring isn't as pretty with the braid but you get the idea.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

ALL4SPL said:


> Yup and I agree Bret, hence why since his idea was so good I wanted to know how it was done. The bracket itself wasn't what I needed more info on, the panel he attached it to was, kinda my fault for not stating that but after looking closely a few times I figured it out. And I mimic'd it on my 09 Fit, granted my wiring isn't as pretty with the braid but you get the idea.


Looks like you got it, but in case you still had some confusion, it's the battery tray.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

UPDATES!

Took off Friday and put in about 8 hours on the install. Then spent another 2.5 hours getting it playing Saturday. It's still not complete but at least I have sound now!

I have some questions and a few issues but I'll follow up with those later, for now on to the pics!










Holes for MS-8 Input and Power connections








Amp Power/Ground Holes








Access for Input Jacks and Amp Controls.








Carpeting








MS-8 spacer plate with pass through for cabling








NX5 Spacer plate (both plates were hurricane nutted to allow use of Allen head hardware








Enclosure fill and wiring.

















Ensolite on all areas that will contact the car









More pics in a moment...


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

Amp Mounted









Closeup









Closeup 2









Test Fit 









Test Fit









Finalizing Signal connections


















Speaker Wiring Right








Speaker Wiring Left








Speaker Wiring


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

Right Side Terminal








Left Side Terminal


















Mounting and Weatherproofing


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

Final Wiring and Sub Installation - I plan to go back and clean up all these connections, but by the time I got to this I was getting tired and just wanted to hear the damn thing play!


















I still need to run my wiring for the rear fill, hence the two leftover outputs from the MS-8.


























This carpet does not match my interior very well, I plan to do the false floor and amp and sub covers in black, Hopefully it will make for a nice two tone finish. 










Next up is constructing the false floor and covers.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Did you get your tweeters in yet? I'd love to see how you resolve the placement of those. 
Only observation I have is why did you not use grommits on your amp rack for the wires to go through? With the looming and shrink wrap I thought you might have done that as a nice, extra detail. Overall, your level of craftmanship looks to be really good.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Well done.
Once again, great attention to detail. :thumbsup:.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Tendean17 (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you ever check your RCA + to + and + to - before hooking up to your power amplifier ?
Looks like your RCA is monoprice ? one of my RCA get shorted + to - when i checked .. Just to make sure everything is ok. 

Good luck for your new system.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

jonnyanalog said:


> Did you get your tweeters in yet? I'd love to see how you resolve the placement of those.
> Only observation I have is why did you not use grommits on your amp rack for the wires to go through? With the looming and shrink wrap I thought you might have done that as a nice, extra detail. Overall, your level of craftmanship looks to be really good.


Grommets probably would look nice, but since most of the holes are odd shaped and routed out with a round-over bit then I don't think a grommet would work. I could however add them to the power and ground wires.

The tweeters are in the kicks right now in some temporary panels I made. The MS-8 does an insane job of pulling the sound stage up onto the dash. Actually most would insist the tweeters on the dash are playing music but they are not. It does however pull hard to the floor when in instrument comes from one side or the other. I plan to build some legit pillar pods in the future, but I didn't want to bite off too much at once and lose steam before I ever got it playing.

On a related note, I need to go through the setup on the MS-8 again, to me the midbass and subwoofer are lacking. You hear the notes but the don't punch you like I think they should.



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well done.
> Once again, great attention to detail. :thumbsup:.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks, looking forward to seeing your build. Loved the Art Series amps back in the day!



Tendean17 said:


> Have you ever check your RCA + to + and + to - before hooking up to your power amplifier ?
> Looks like your RCA is monoprice ? one of my RCA get shorted + to - when i checked .. Just to make sure everything is ok.
> 
> Good luck for your new system.


No I didn't check, would I be able to detect any issue when it is playing? I have no noise issues and all channels seem to be functioning properly.


----------



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the way this is turning out! 
Great idea with the blacked out fuse older. Indeed, it's the little things


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

BakedCookies said:


> Grommets probably would look nice, but since most of the holes are odd shaped and routed out with a round-over bit then I don't think a grommet would work. I could however add them to the power and ground wires.
> 
> The tweeters are in the kicks right now in some temporary panels I made. The MS-8 does an insane job of pulling the sound stage up onto the dash. Actually most would insist the tweeters on the dash are playing music but they are not. It does however pull hard to the floor when in instrument comes from one side or the other. I plan to build some legit pillar pods in the future, but I didn't want to bite off too much at once and lose steam before I ever got it playing.


Its all good!!! 
Your build is definitely one of the reasons I want a Fit. I'm buttoning up my Mazda now and getting ready to put it on the for sale block. 

I think I'm gonna try some Founteks FR-88s and maybe some SLS8s in the doors with no sub powered by my XD600/6 and controlled by my 9887 initially.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

jonnyanalog said:


> Its all good!!!
> Your build is definitely one of the reasons I want a Fit. I'm buttoning up my Mazda now and getting ready to put it on the for sale block.
> 
> I think I'm gonna try some Founteks FR-88s and maybe some SLS8s in the doors with no sub powered by my XD600/6 and controlled by my 9887 initially.


Nice looking gear you are planning. I had no issues installing the 7" midbasses in my doors with just a 1" spacer. Plenty of front clearance too since the door has built in cup holders just behind the speaker. You will have to cut the opening though since the stock Honda speaker is clip in with a single bolt from the factory.

The 2012's are supposedly quieter inside since they added more sound deadening and thicker glass.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

System Layout


----------



## jdmferio13 (Nov 1, 2009)

What did you use to trace and cut the door speaker opening?I have an 08 civic si sedan with same holes and need them bigger


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

jdmferio13 said:


> What did you use to trace and cut the door speaker opening?I have an 08 civic si sedan with same holes and need them bigger


The baffle I made for the Dayton speaker which I made by tracing the protective foam that the speaker was shipped in.

I taped up the area well, clamped the baffle in place, traced it, removed it and cut the hole with a metal jigsaw bit.


----------



## aaron_T (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice work, looks great. A question and a comment...

Any guess on how much the rack/enclosure weighs?

You may want to coat the button head bolts securing the sub. I used bolts like this on a set of home tower speakers I built a couple years ago and they rusted over time. I'm thinking some polyurethane or even clear nail polish could prevent this.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

aaron_T said:


> Very nice work, looks great. A question and a comment...
> 
> Any guess on how much the rack/enclosure weighs?
> 
> You may want to coat the button head bolts securing the sub. I used bolts like this on a set of home tower speakers I built a couple years ago and they rusted over time. I'm thinking some polyurethane or even clear nail polish could prevent this.


Even with all the equipment in the rack i would say the whole thing only weighs about 35 lbs. I put it in the car by myself so it's not that bad.

Thanks for the tip on the button heads, I'll hit them with some nail polish.


----------



## jdmferio13 (Nov 1, 2009)

jigsaw blade? Is there something easier to use like a cutoff wheel for a dremel?


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

jdmferio13 said:


> jigsaw blade? Is there something easier to use like a cutoff wheel for a dremel?


I am sure there are lots of tools to choose for the job but honestly, it couldn't have been any easier, cut through the metal like butter. I had both sides done in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## jdmferio13 (Nov 1, 2009)

ok so a reg jigsaw? what type of blade did u use.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jdmferio13 said:


> What did you use to trace and cut the door speaker opening?I have an 08 civic si sedan with same holes and need them bigger





jdmferio13 said:


> jigsaw blade? Is there something easier to use like a cutoff wheel for a dremel?





jdmferio13 said:


> ok so a reg jigsaw? what type of blade did u use.


I have an 09 SI sedan. I started with a dremel cutoff wheel and it was slow and PITA. I switched to jigsaw and took about 5 mins per door and vouch for OPs method as how I eventually did it and much cleaner. I used this blade:

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW3778-5 3-Inch 32 TPI Sheet Metal Cut Cobalt Steel T-Shank Jig Saw Blade - 5 Pack: Home Improvement


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful. My next project is my 09 fit. I love you attention to detail.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

stuckinok said:


> Beautiful. My next project is my 09 fit. I love you attention to detail.


Thanks, I need to get to work on the finish panels. Still trying to decide on the material to use.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So, what do you think of the sub?

Jay


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> So, what do you think of the sub?
> 
> Jay


So far I am pleased with the sub on certain tracks, but others, not so much.

Overall the entire system doesn't sound that great yet. I quickly went through the MS-8 setup and until I wire in the side speakers I had not planned to do it again. Reality is I have no one close to me to compare anything to, so it's sorta like shooting in the dark as to whether or not I have it sounding like it should.

I did a lot of reading in the MS-8 thread and have printed out some things to try.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So did you pull everything out? Got a new plan? Getting a different car?

Jay


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> So did you pull everything out? Got a new plan? Getting a different car?
> 
> Jay


Sold the last piece yesterday  Just don't have the time to invest into making it sound right.


----------



## Iamsmuts (May 24, 2015)

BakedCookies said:


> The speaker baffles look a little rough(my router circle jig wont cut circles this small) but they are very solid. I coated each liberally with a rubber spray coating and bolted on with 4 bolts and lock washers. The woofers are mounted using hurricane nuts and matching hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the card fit back on the door?

Has anyone else been able to install RS180's into the front door of a Fit? I can't see how they would clear the window without a spacer that would make the door card impossible to install. They are 3.23 (82mm) inches deep. 

I'm going to need a 1" ring to get some Silver Flutes in there and there are just 75 mm deep. I have a 2010, but things are pretty much the same.


----------

